# Spielstand auf das neue Handy



## Roraty (26. Dezember 2013)

Da ich bei dem Handy Spiel MyLittlePony sehr weit war und auf dessen Handy (htc one s) der Bildschirm kaputt gegangen ist und ich nun ein huawei acend p6 habe, möchte ich nun diesen Spielstand auf das huawei haben. Habich ganz normal mit dem Acount angemeldet, mit dem ich beim htc auch drin war und hab gedacht, der Stand kommt automatisch wieder, aber... nö.

Wie kann ich mir den Spielstand wieder holen? Hätte mit dem Computer noch zugriff auf dem HTC speicher falls notwendig.

Spiel: My Little Pony von Gameloft
Spiel auf beiden drauf, nur Level 41 auf dem HTC den ich wieder aufs huawei haben möchte.

Beide Android 4.2

Ich hoffe ihr wisst ne Lösung und nimmt bein schlechtes Deitsch bitte nicht übel.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Roraty (27. Dezember 2013)

Keine idee?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Dezember 2013)

eventuell syncro über G+ oder FB? ODer gibts event nen Gamesoft account?


----------



## DOcean (27. Dezember 2013)

vlt hilft das?
Sind "Spielstände" einzelner Apps nach Wipe wiederherstellbar ? — Android Forum - AndroidPIT


----------

